# I'm back...



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Not a moment to soon and just in time to check-out the new system.

After a move from ****...what an experience!

Ever had drunk movers before?

What's your worse experience with movers?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

When I lived in Montreal. I hired movers to move my limited student belongings to the building next door because it would allow me to save lots on rent which would allow me to study abroad 8 months later.

It took them 9 hours.

My potential savings from the move were practically wiped out by what they charged me. They kept disappearing too; who knows what they were doing...


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Welcome back Kimmie! I am sorry to hear about your moving maladies but glad to see that you have chased your alter ego away


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Welcome back Kimmie! I am sorry to hear about your moving maladies but glad to see that you have chased your alter ego away


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Gee James, how can I follow that?

Welcome back Kimmie. Aren't mover's great? The last time I moved they held all my stuff in a warehouse in Missouri for 2 weeks while I sat in an empty house in Wyoming. Apparently, no one else was headed this direction....:look:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Kimmie,
Missed ya around here.
Good to have you back:bounce: 
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you all!

James, you're on for the end of December...under 3 feet of snow...for a move back in my house!  

How've you been, Pillsbury boy??? Hope Ernest & Company are doing great!

Anneke: very typical of movers. I think the trick is to get a flat rate...and make sure they're not all boozed up!

Nancya: reminds me of luggage in Japan while you're in London...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

CC and Nicko,

Thanks for helping me in getting my "identity back"!

I miss you so much!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Kimmie, welcome back. I hope you are somewhat settled in.

When I moved out of NYC, I hired a company that quoted me $300 to move the contents of my little studio apartment. I thought that was a good deal. They decided to box up my smaller boxes, and any items that I didn't think needed packing. They charged me for every box they used, in addition to all the blankets they used to protect my furniture in the truck. 

Then they charged me $800! I decided to take it up with the company, and the better business bureau, only to find that the company went out of business only days later. I was outta luck. From that point on, I always moved my own stuff!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hi Kimmie!

Your kokoretsi was waiting for you.

Guys, this THING , Bond, stole my Avatar.

Everyone knows that it was mine. The Pirate was MINE.

But I know Bond, It's the halloween that is approaching and the core meaning of halloween is that reveals your inner wishes...

Jews say that an i.... I mean, a not so smart person , stays ani.... ....a not so smart person, what ever clothes he puts on...

D'accordo?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi Athenaeus,

Yep, found it. Thanks again!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Kimmie,

Glad you are back, I have a moving story to tell. While I was living in Switzerland a couple of friends ask if I and serveral others from church would help them move. It seemed like an easy enough gig and I would get a free meal (kind of free) out of it all. 

Well I arrived at their apartment at 7:00 a.m. and stood waiting with all the rest. The move was accross the street so I figured this will be a snap. One man who was a farmer brought his tracker and a huge flat bed used for moving hay. Well, we all made our way up to the 9th floor (you caught that right? the 9th floor). What did we discover? That these people had packed nothing!!!! So we all stood in a line while they handed us stuff to take down. On top of it all there was no service elevator . It was around the afternoon time and we had some lunch after two other guys and myself took on the immense task of moving there sleeper sofa bed couch (you know what I mean) down 9 flight of stairs. The other two guys were comprised of a man in his mid 50's and the other in his late 30's. The took one end and I the other. To end this nightmare of a tale we did not finishing moving until late in the evening and I can remeber sitting down for the free meal at around 7 or 8 at night. 

And that was my friends my nightmare moving story (and all we had to do was move them accross the street). YIKES!!!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Ah the joys of moving! Right Kimmie? Think of it this way: You didn’t have to provide beers, they bought their own!  

Mine weren’t drunk but there was a lot of things missing. A box of cookbooks, magazines, clothes. Then there was the broken things. A shattered Japanese dinner set, dessert set in pieces. Not surprising when you see how they packed everything. What kind of idiot puts plates on the bottom on a big box and cast iron pots on top of it. Just thinking about it makes me mad again.


There should be a website where the clients can rate movers.




P.S. Kimmie I was looking forward to see Goofie....


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

...and you still had enough energy to eat 



P.S. Iza : :lol:


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

Kimmie:

January 15, 2001

Not drunk but stoned. They arrived in a cloud of ...um "funny" smelling smoke. They worked fast though. Don't know whether that was because of the smoke or the cold.


----------



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

Welcome back Kimmie! Great thread idea 

I always figured that if necessity is the mother of invention, then poverty is the mother of self-reliance. Which is why I don’t have any moving co. nightmares – always had to move myself. 

But I’ll share my brother’s! He’s in the army & gets transferred every few years. No matter where they are, no matter which moving company Uncle Sam has contracted, the movers are always very thorough. Everything gets packed up, and I do mean EVERYTHING! Houseplants (and the German soil around their roots – a real Ag. Dept. no-no), dirty kitty litter, and the all-time favorite: a full bag of garbage. Which sat in storage at his next post, ripening, until he was done with 6 weeks’ leave/honeymoon. My poor SIL - imagine helping your new husband unpack that!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

OH WOW, COMPOST...  

P.S.: We have way too much stuff to even begin to think of moving it ourselves.


----------

